# Parts Help - Treble Booster



## yazooligan (Aug 21, 2020)

Hey folks. I’m working on a treble booster build, and while I already have a few components left over from previous builds, there’s one I’m trying to track down, and I have a couple other questions!

I need a 2N2222A transistor and I found one on Jameco. Is that a good choice or should I try another site?

Also, I have a question about a couple other caps. The build docs call for 68n, but on Tayda’s site, I have options for 68pF, and 0.068uF. Which of these should I go with?

As for the 3n3, Tayda has options in mylar film drops, and polyester film boxes. Does it matter which I use? 

They’re all 100V and my other parts are 50V. Does that matter as well?

Thanks!


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 21, 2020)

Can't advise on Jameco never used them

0.068uf is 68nf  FYI 1uf (microfarad) = 1000nf (nanofarad) = 1000,000pf (picofarad)

I prefer box film caps but you can use any film type, 100v / 50v is fine for film caps, the general rule is roughly twice the circuit voltage e.g.  for a 9v circuit use from 16v to 63v for electrolytics and anything up to a 100v for film or ceramics

Lead spread is important film is usually 5mm
With capacitors voltage is usually an indication of physical size most suppliers will give size and voltage information

It all depends on whether you're using a pcb, vero etc you may be able to see from the pcb silkscreen if it's box type they use

Here's a pic both the same 1uf film caps ones 100v box type the other big one 600v metal film type or brownie as you can see a big difference, with box type film caps these days anything above 680nf I'll use MLCC (multi layer ceramic capacitors) which are even smaller this pic is from when I started I took it to remind myself to look at voltages this thing was so big I could have cut a leg off it and used it for a round of golf!


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 21, 2020)

Neat! The diagram on the PCB shows rounded rectangles which made me assume drops, but I’ll look at the box types too. I think they’ll fit...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 21, 2020)

I'd steer clear of Jameco.  They have been delivering some bogus parts and then cop an attitude when politely approached for refund / replacement. 

The build docs contain a scaled, dimensioned pic of the board and silkscreen.  With Acrobat reader DC and a calculator, you can easily measure parts dimensions.


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 21, 2020)

yazooligan said:


> Hey folks. I’m working on a treble booster build, and while I already have a few components left over from previous builds, there’s one I’m trying to track down, and I have a couple other questions!
> 
> I need a 2N2222A transistor and I found one on Jameco. Is that a good choice or should I try another site?
> 
> ...



Tayda will have everything. They're 2222As come in 2 forms though, the UFO looking guys and the PN2222A. They're both the same for our purposes, but the PN is dirt cheap. It's quite low gain though. I'd suggest socketing the Q spot and auditioning different transistors. If you want some fun throw in a MPSA18 or MPSA13. Those things are like little nukes. 

If you type in "68nf" on Tayda you'll find what you need. The inclusion of the F is important for the search function to know you're talking about capacitor values and not something else which happens to include some numbers and an N.





__





						Search results for: '68nf'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




I prefer box films because they look better and sit better on the board. The so called greenies are cheaper but they look a bit shit to me and they dont sit flat. Plus I've had some that have been wildly out of spec. But, if I was going for a vintage looking build I'd use them, knowing their shortcomings.

Voltage affects physical size. In pedals you're not too fussed with the actual rating as long as it's double your intended voltage (9v supply? use 18v rated caps), but it matters greatly for amplifiers and high-current situations (not pedals). However don't make the mistake I made and order all your resistors at 1w. That was a fun experience; I thought my hands had shrunk.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 21, 2020)

*"That was a fun experience; I thought my hands had shrunk."*

Yeah, I remember my first joint too..."


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 21, 2020)

Fascinating stuff! I’m loving all the feedback!

Just to confirm, this is the *P2N 2222 A.*


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 22, 2020)

yazooligan said:


> Fascinating stuff! I’m loving all the feedback!
> 
> Just to confirm, this is the *P2N 2222 A.*


Yeah that's cool. It might have a little less gain but it'll do the job. Seriously though, socket it and play around. Transistors are cheap enough you can experiment pretty happily for a couple of dollars.


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 22, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Yeah that's cool. It might have a little less gain but it'll do the job. Seriously though, socket it and play around. Transistors are cheap enough you can experiment pretty happily for a couple of dollars.


Copy that! Any chance you could link me to the sockets I should add to my order? I’m having trouble finding them. Thanks!


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 22, 2020)

40 Pin 2.54mm DIP SIP IC Sockets Adaptor Solder Type
					

Lead Free - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## yazooligan (Aug 30, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> Yeah that's cool. It might have a little less gain but it'll do the job. Seriously though, socket it and play around. Transistors are cheap enough you can experiment pretty happily for a couple of dollars.



Copy that! I found an eBay listing for 18x ON Semi P2N2222A’s, so I figured I’d take a chance. They look legit but I haven’t measured them with my DMM yet.

I’m adding a couple of the Tayda alternatives to my cart too, so we’ll see what sounds best to my ears. I’m stoked!


----------



## BurntFingers (Aug 30, 2020)

They're the generic transistor which you'll find everywhere. I think they're 2c a piece on Tayda. They do the job. They're my default Q to test a circuit and if you want a different flavour they're easy to swap out. Have fun.


----------

